# Slimey walls and other "interesting" textures



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi all,

I've been pondering my garage and am toying with doing a dark maze. I've been through a few and they are tend to be quite dull. You just feel your way through the dark. I feel like a HUGE opportunity is being missed to really mess with the guests.

To that end I intend to use sound, touch and maybe even smell to really make it a sensory experience that messes with the mind.

I have several ideas already but the one that really has me stumped is a way to make a wall feel slimed without actually being so.

Some other ideas include somehow making an "underground" tunnel with walls that feel and maybe smell like dirt. Even ducting in some cold air. An insect infested passage full of bug sounds, threads dangling at face height for webs and even pistachio shells on the floor to feel and sound like they're stepping on bugs. 

That last bit raises concerns of but allergies though. Any thoughts on safer alternatives that still give the semi delicate crunch under foot?


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

as for the crunch, I have been picking up free mulch from the city for my yard. Aside from the known benefits, it also gives an odd cushion feel when walked on and never fails to make a rustling, crunching sound. Maybe if 100 people walked over it that would dissipate. But there is no reason why you couldnt restock it. A crunching dry twig could be pretty effective in conjunction with your sounds and feel ideas. And it is free.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How bout some bubble wrap on the walls


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

For the slimy feel, my buddy Kyle came up with an excellent idea. Paint the walls or whatever you want textured with silicone caulk, then mist it with a spray bottle of water periodically during the night. Supposed to work great.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

HauntArmada said:


> For the slimy feel, my buddy Kyle came up with an excellent idea. Paint the walls or whatever you want textured with silicone caulk, then mist it with a spray bottle of water periodically during the night. Supposed to work great.


That might be just what I'm looking for!

I do plan to turn on the lights and do a couple of walkthrough a during the night for repairs and such. So spraying the walls periodically would t be a real problem.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Just keep in mind that gravity is going to take it's toll, that water is going to end up on the floor unless you have a way to channel it away.
For the pistachio's, I'd worry more about people slipping and falling than I would about the allergy issues, you can always warn people that you have nut products in your maze, but how do you warn them about slipping and falling without giving the show away?


----------



## oilkann (Nov 24, 2012)

how about a cheap cereal for the bug crunch under your feet


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The potential problem you would face is that anything you put on the floor, not to mention rough or uneven floors, can cause people to slip, and the more layers you add, the greater the potential risk. I think a greater effect might be having the sound effects of massive numbers of insects, and having air puffing, rather than a steady flow, at the guests ankles. Ankle ticklers tend to spook pretty well.


----------

